# Bucks stopped eating, rut



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

I had this problem last year but I don't remember what fixed it, if I did anything.
My two ND bucks have started fighting again and totally lost interest in their rations. They won't even eat sweet feed. They're looking skinnier every day and I don't know what to do. Not enough room to separate or move them further from the does. Should I try bathing them or feeding on the stanchion?


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Mine love chaffhaye and get a bowl morning and night and their orchard grass. Never had them refuse food but sure see some bucks go without and get so skinny. Mine share a fence line with the does also. Seems early to start fighting over does. We also split their pen and have two small buildings so I can separate them if needed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If they are in rut and can smell the does, they will refuse their grain and eat less hay.

Bathing them and being sure they are not sharing a fence line helps.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have my bucks live together and next to the does and 95% of the time they will always take a break from the does to eat their grain and hay and relax. I did have 2 of my bucks get bad with fighting each other and had to separate them only from each other, they were fine with other Bucks. I am now building all my Buck paddocks on the other side of the drive way from my does to try and stop these problems of fighting. Can you tie them up to eat then after let them off again? I had one Buck that would eat when a doe was in season so would tie him to the other side of the pen each feed time and to start with he kept trying to get back but then learnt to settle eat his food then he would be let off


----------

